# تأملات وقراءات فى جمعة ختام الصوم



## fikry (26 أبريل 2013)

*تأملات وقراءات فى جمعة ختام الصوم*

*مقدمة*

*بعد ما تكلم السيد المسيح خلال الإصحاح 12 و13 من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا عن علامات الطريق ناحية الملكوت فى إن الإنسان اللى ماشى فى الطريق ناحية الحياة الأبدية لابد أن يحذر من الرياء ومن الخوف ومن الطمع وأنه يتكل على ربنا ويسلم كل أموره المادية وإحتياجاته النفسية والجسدية والروحية فى أيدين ربنا اللى بيهتم بكل شىء فى حياة الإنسان وأنه يطلب أولا ملكوت الله وبره , وأنه يكون الملكوت هو الهدف اللى واضح أمامه واللى بيترجاه واللى بيسعى نحوه بإستمرار طول أيام حياته على الأرض وشفنا أيضا فى أحاديثه أنه بيتكلم عن الكوارث وعن الضيقات أو المصائب اللى بتحصل فى حياة الإنسان لما حكوا للسيد المسيح عن الناس اللى خلط بيلاطس دمهم بدم ذبائحهم , والسيد المسيح حكى عن الناس اللى وقع عليهم البرج وقتلهم فى سلوام أو فى  أورشليم , أن الموضوع مش إن الخطية مرتبطة بالمصائب أو مرتبطة بالألم  لما كشف لهم أن هؤلاء ماكانوش أشر من غيرهم لكن السيد المسيح وجه النظر إلى ضرورة التوبة "أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " , وإن الإنسان فى الطريق بإستمرار ناحية الملكوت لابد من فكر التوبة المتجدد كل يوم من أجل أنه يحفظه ويحفظ إعداده لهذا الملكوت وإتكلم على أن الإنسان يجتهد أو يجاهد أو يصارع بإستمرار لأن هذا الجهاد شىء ضرورى وأساسى فى الحياة الروحية من أجل أنه يدخل من الباب الضيق اللى سيؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية وأعلن السيد المسيح فى نهاية حديثه فى عدد 30 من الإصحاح 13 30وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ، وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ».  يعنى فى ناس بتبقى فاكرة نفسها أنها حاتبقى فى المقدمة ويمكن بيحضروا الكنيسة كثيرا ويمكن ليهم أنشطة ويمكن ليهم خدمة ولكن سيفاجأوا أن فى ناس تانية اللى ماكانوش يظنوا أبدا أن ليهم مكان وسط الكنيسة ووسط الطريق الروحى , أنهم بيتقدموهم وبيسبقوهم , والسيد المسيح نبه أن فى فرق كبير قوى بين الإنسان اللى ماشى فى الزفة أو ماشى فى موكب العريس وأى حد ممكن يمشى ,وبين الإنسان اللى ليه علاقة فعلية بالعريس , وإن مش كل حد ماشى فى الموكب ليه علا قة بالعريس , وعلشان كده فى طريقنا ناحية الملكوت ينبغى على الإنسان أنه يكون صاحى وسهران ويصارع من أجل العلاقة الشخصية اللى بينه وبين السيد المسيح لأن هو ده الطريق الوحيد للملكوت , ومش مجرد إن أنا أحضر أو أمارس ممارسات ولكن لابد أن حضورى ومماراساتى هذه تقودنى إلى علاقة شخصية بالسيد المسيح وعلشان كده شفناه بينبه ويقول أن فى ناس كثيرة حاتيجى وتقول ألم تعلم فى شوارعنا ومش أكلنا وشربنا معاك , فيقول لهم ما أعرفكوش لأنكم بالرغم من إنكم أكلتم وشربتم فى بيتى لكن ما كونتوش علاقة حية بينى وبينكم , والموضوع مش موضوع نشاطات أو أنفعالات ولا ممارسات بقدر أن هو موضوع إمتلاء بالسيد المسيح وبالروح القدس وتكوين علاقة حقيقية بينى وبين الله وشركة ما بينى وبين الله , واليهود جائوا عند الآية الأخيرة اللى قالها السيد المسيح أن أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرين يعنى متأخرين يكونون أولون ويسبقونا فى الملكوت وشعروا اليهود أن هذا الكلام موجه ليهم شخصيا لأن اليهود هم كانوا الشعب المختار اللى كانوا فى الأول والأمم كانوا ورا أو كانوا فى المؤخرة خالص وبعدين السيد المسيح قال فى ناس حاتيجى من المشارق ومن المغارب ومن الشمال ومن الجنوب ومالهومش علاقة خالص بشعب إسرائيل وهؤلاء هم اللى حايتكئوا فى حضن إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب , ودى كانت إشارة مبدعة قالها السيد المسيح ونبوة حاتحصل وقد حصلت فعلا , إن اليهود اللى كانوا مختارين أصبحوا هم المرفوضين , والأمم اللى كانوا مرزولين أصبحوا هم المقبولين والمحبوبين جدا فى شخص السيد المسيح , فهم جائوا عند الآية 30 وفهموها كويس أن السيد المسيح بيقصدهم هم .انهم بدلا ما حايكونوا فى الأول حايصبحوا فى الآخر والعجيب أنهم ما أستحملوش الكلمة دى , ما أستحملوش أن يتقال عليهم , أنتم ياللى فاكرين نفسكم فى الأول حاتبقوا فى الآخر, فبمكر وخبث شديد جدا أرادوا أن يقطعوا كلام السيد المسيح قالوا للسيد المسيح أمشى من هنا بسرعة لأنهم مش قادرين يتحدوه وعارفين أن الجموع مرتبطة بيه ومتعلقة بيه فأرادوا بمكر ودهاء يقولوا ليه أخرج من البلد دى بسرعة لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يقتلك , لأن هيرودس أخذ باله من نشاطك ومن الأعمال اللى أنت بتعملها ومن الكلام اللى أنت بتقوله ومن إلتفاف الجموع حواليك وعلشان كده هو مزمع أن يقتلك , يعنى هم لجأوا لأسلوب ماكر أنهم يخيفوا السيد المسيح ويهددوه بهيرودس الملك علشان السيد المسيح يمشى ويتخلصوا من الكلام اللى هو عمال يقوله , ومايقبلوش الإرشاد أو الخدمة اللى بيقدمها السيد المسيح , يعنى مش قادرين على مواجهته مباشرة فلجأوا لتلك الخديعة الماكرة , فالسيد المسيح قال ليهم أمضوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب أنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبى خارج عن أورشليم وقال أنا حأكمل عملى وأخرج شياطين وأشفى اليوم وغدا وبعدين أبتدى يوجه حديثه لأورشليم قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إلها ويعاتبها كم فى مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما أن الدجاجة بتجمع فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا , وعلشان نتصور هذا الموقف لو رجعنا لإصحاح 9 حانلاقى أن السيد المسيح ثبت وجهه ناحية أورشليم أو ناحية الصليب وهو كل شوية عمال يقترب من أورشليم , والحديث اللى دار بين السيد المسيح وما بين الفريسيين فى هذا الموقف كان فى بلد أسمها بيريه ولو فتحنا الكتاب المقدس حانلاقى خريطة جغرافية فلسطين , سنجد أن فلسطين متقسمة لثلاثة أجزاء 1- فوق فى الشمال خالص قسم الجليل , 2- فى الوسط منطقة السامرة , 3- تحت خالص منطقة اليهودية اللى فيها أورشليم , وناحين الشرق من أورشليم على طول فى مقاطعة كبيرة كده سنجد كلمة بيريه مكتوبة بالعرض , وبيريه دى قريبة جدا من أورشليم ولكن إداريا كانت منطقة بيريه تابعة للجليل أو المنطقة الشمالية , يعنى الجليل وبيريه هم تابع لحاكم واحد اللى هو هيرودس , ومنطقة اليهودية وأورشليم كانت خاضعة مباشرة للحاكم الرومانى اللى هو بيلاطس البنطى , فالسيد المسيح كان فى هذا الوقت أقترب جدا من مدينة أورشليم اللى حايكمل فيها خدمته وعمله الخلاصى , فهنا الفريسيي حاولوا يغيروا الموضوع أو موضوع رفض شعب الله المختار بأنهم يخيفوا السيد المسيح بإسلوب ماكر علشان يبعد عنهم لكن السيد المسيح كان كاشف أفكارهم كويس وأصر أنه يكمل هذه الحقيقة بالنسبة لليهود وبعد ما تكلم فى الحديث معاهم قال لهم هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا نتيجة إصراركم على الرفض , يعنى السيد المسيح أصر على إتمام الرسالة بالنسبة لهم , وأنه يعلن لهم هذه الحقيقة اللى هم بيحاولوا يهربوا منها وعلشان كده بيسجل معلمنا لوقا هذا الحديث .

إنجيل لوقا 13: 31- 35 

يسوع يرثي أورشليم

31فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ هَهُنَا، لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». 
32فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهَذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ، وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ. 33بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَمَا يَلِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجاً عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ! 34يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا! 35هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً! وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَقْتٌ تَقُولُونَ فِيهِ: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».

31* 31فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ هَهُنَا، لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». بعد ما تلقوا اليهود الكلام وفى نفس اليوم فقالوا الطريقة الوحيدة علشان نسكته أننا نمشيه من هنا وقالوا له أن هيرودس يريد أن يقتلك

32* 32فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهَذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ، وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ. فقال لهم السيد المسيح إذا كنتم بتحملوا رسالة لى من هيرودس أو من هذا الملك هيرودس فروحوا وقولوا ليه ووصلوا ليه كلمة أن السيد المسيح بيقول أن أنت تعلب , طيب هو التعلب ده بيتصف بأيه؟ الحقيقة بيتصف بحاجتين 1- المكر يعنى شديد الذكاء والدهاء والخبث والإلتواء .2- الخراب , ونفتكر أن السيد المسيح فى مرة حذرنا من التعالب الصغيرة لأنها تفسد الكروم الجيدة يعنى بيخرب , فالثعلب ماكر جدا وبيستخدم مكره فى الخراب أو فى إحداث خراب , فيدخل الكرم ويقعد يخرب فى الكرم ويدوس ويدهوس ويقطع ويهد لأن دى هى طبيعته , ماكر بخبث شديد جدا وبمكره الشديد ينشىء خراب أو يحدث خراب بإستمرار , وقد يكون الدافع من بعض الفريسيين أنهم بيكلموا السيد المسيح أنهم عايزين ينهوا حديثه أو عايزين يمشوه من عندهم وقد يكون أن فى بعض الفريسيين قد أحبوا السيد المسيح فعلا فخافوا عليه نتيجة أن هيرودس أبتدأ يسمع بأعماله وبألتفاف الجموع حواليه وبإن الجموع بتطلبه بإلحاح شديد وبتحبه ومتمسكة بيه فخافوا أن فعلا هيرودس يعمل حاجة فى السيد المسيح زى ما عمل قبل كده فى يوحنا المعمدان , ولكن هم أنتهزوا الفرصة من أجل أنهم يخيفوا السيد المسيح , ولسة من شوية السيد المسيح قايل ليهم "لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد" وكأنه أيضا فى خبث ومكر حايشوفوه طيب أنت اللى بتقول لنا ماتخافوش من الذين يقتلون الجسد حاتعمل أيه بقى لما تعرف أن هيرودس مزمع أن يقتلك , فياترى حاتنفذ الكلام ومش حاتخاف والا حاتهرب وتجرى وتبقى خايف فعلا , وده واضح من لهجة الإصحاحات اللى فاتت أن الفريسيين عمالين يجروه فى كل شىء وفى كل مكان علشان يصطادوه بكلمة علشان يمسكوا عليه غلطة , سواء أنه ضد السياسة أو بيقول كلام وما بينفذهوش أو ضد الحكم أو ضد الوطنية أو ضد القومية ومحبته لشعب إسرائيل , لكن كان رد السيد المسيح عليهم أن تهديد هيرودس ده بالنسبة له لا يزيد عن تهديد ثعلب يعنى عديم القيمة , والثعلب لا يستطيع أن يميت لكنه يقود إلى الموت بالخبث وبالتخريب اللى موجودين فيه , وكمان أكد لهم حقيقة أنه سيستمر فى خدمته وأنه مابيخافش وأنه حايكمل الطريق اللى بدأه, أخرج شياطين وأشفى وأعلم وحأكمل خدمتى كلها للبشرية حتى الصليب , وأنا هدفى أورشليم والخلاص سيتم فى أورشليم ومحدش يقدر يعطل الخلاص ولا ترتيب الخلاص اللى أنا مرتبه وحتى لو هيرودس يريد أن يقتلنى مش حايقدر لكن اللى حايموتنى مش حايموتنى علشان قدرته لأن السيد المسيح كان رايح ناحية الموت , لكن اللى حايموتنى لأن هى دى إرادتى وده اللى أنا جئت علشانه , فالسيد المسيح كان طريقه واضح جدا وعارف هو بيعمل أيه وعارف نهايته أمتى ونهايته فين على الأرض وكيف ستكون وماهياش بإرادة إنسان ولا بإرادة بشر لكن بتسليم نفسه هو بإرادته شخصيا عن حياة العالم وعلشان كده أعلن لهم أنه مابيخافش وإنه مستمر فى خدمته حتى النهاية حتى ما يكملها فى أورشليم , وبيقول السيد المسيح أخرج شياطين وأشفى وهى دى لسه الأحداث اللى هم شايفنها قدامهم لأن السيد المسيح قد أخرج شيطانا من واحد أخرس فتكلم الأخرس فقالوا عليه أنك ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين تخرج شياطين , فقال لهم مهما أن أنتقدتم ومهما أن قلتم أنا مستمر فى اللى أنا بأعمله , وبعدين أشفى لأنه لسة شافى المرأة المنحنية اللى فيها روح ضعف وصنع معجزات شفاء كثيرة , وكأن خدمة السيد المسيح ده هو هدفها ,إخراج شياطين أو أنه يخرج اللى تسلط عليهم روح الشر من دائرة عمل الشيطان ومن دائرة عمل الشر وأن المرضى بأى أمراض والمتعبين والمثقلين بالأحمال سواء أن كانت أمراض نفسية أو روحية أو جسدية , وخدمة السيد المسيح أنه يقدم هذا الشفاء الكامل ليهم ومن أجل إتمام هذه الخدمة فهو لا يخشى أى أنتقاد أو أى تهديد أو أى معارضة أو أى معاندة لعمله , وقال لهم روحوا وقولوا لهيرودس هذا الكلام , لكن فى أغلب الظن أن السيد المسيح ماكانش يقصد أنهم يروحوا يقولوا لهيرودس لكن هذا كان رد للفريسيين نفسيهم , وإذا كنتم أنتم بتلجأوا إلى هذا الفكر الماكر وعايزين أنكم تبعدونى عن عملى وعن خدمتى بأنكم بتأخذوا هيرودس ده كستارة , فأنا بأرد وأقول لكم أن مفيش حاجة حاتعطل عملى , وكأن رد السيد المسيح ده بالأولى رد على الفريسيين , لأن هيرودس من الأول السيد المسيح لم يكن يعطيه أى إعتبار بالرغم من أن الأناجيل بتقول لينا أن هيرودس كان بيبحث عن السيد المسيح مش علشان يقتله ولكن بيبحث عن السيد المسيح لكى يرى منه آية أو معجزة ويتفرج منه على معجزة لأنه سمع عن المعجزات الكثيرة اللى كان السيد المسيح بيعملها , ولكن حتى لما لاقاه السيد المسيح فى يوم الصليب وفى المحاكمة , هيرودس قعد يكلمه كثيرا لكن هو كان لم يجيبه بشىء , فكلمة هذا الثعلب المقصود بيها الفكر الماكر اللى كان جواهم أو الفكر الخبيث اللى كانوا بواسطته كانوا عايزين يخربوا خدمة السيد المسيح سواء بالمقاومة المباشرة أو بالمكر أو بالتخويف أو بالتهديد من أمور كثيرة أو أنهم كانوا بينتقدوه مرات كثيرة , أن أنت بتعمل عملك ده فى السبت وأن أنت مابتمشيش حسب الناموس وأن أنت وأن أنت وأن أنت ..... لكن السيد المسيح بيرد ردا قاطعا وهى رسالة ليهم بالأولى وهى أن عملى أن أخرج الشياطين وأن أشفى , وبعدين ييجى أيه هذا الثعلب أمام الأسد الخارج من يهوذا , ما هو السيد المسيح بإستمرار بيرمزوا ليه أن هو أسد خارج من سبط يهوذا , وييجى أيه الثعلب فى قوته قدام الأسد , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيقول "وفى اليوم الثالث أُكَمَّلُ " ولازم ناخد بالنا من نطق الكلمة والميم عليها فتحة , وكلمة أكمل دى حاجة أنا حأعملها ولكن كلمة أُكَمَّلُ I shall be perfected  دى مبنية للمجهول يعنى فى حد حايعملها فيا ففى فرق بين الأثنين , والواقع أى اليوم وغدا وفى اليوم الثالث أُكَمَّلُ , وكلمة أُكَمَّلُ دى فيها إشارة مبدعة جدا للأحداث اللى عملها السيد المسيح , وأحنا عارفين أن اليوم الثالث بالنسبة للسيد المسيح هو يوم القيامة , والصليب أبتدأ وفى اليوم الثالث قام من بين الأموات , طيب والفترة مابين اليوم الأول وما بين اليوم الثالث حصل فيها أيه ؟  السيد المسيح لما مات على الصليب نزل إلى القبر ومن القبر إلى الجحيم وفى الجحيم أخرج شياطين , فهو أخرج الناس اللى كانوا مأسورين تحت سلطان الشيطان يعنى أخرج الشياطين منهم , وهم الناس اللى كانوا مقيدين بقيود الظلمة أخرجهم من سلطان الشيطان ومابقاش للشيطان سلطان عليهم , وكلمة أخرج شياطين يعنى ألغى عمل الشيطان فى حياة الإنسان وهو ده اللى عمله لما نزل للجحيم , وفى الصليب السيد المسيح أعطى شفاء للبشرية وعلشان كده أصبحت علامة الصليب علامة الراحة من كل أتعابنا سواء الجسدية أو النفسية أو الروحية , هى دى خدمة السيد المسيح أنه يشيل سلطان الشر من علينا وأنه يشفى كل جراحات أيا أن كانت موجودة فينا , وفى قيامة السيد المسيح يكمل كل قصة الفداء والشفاء والتطهير وأن الإنسان فى القيامة يأخذ حياة جديدة وكيان جديد ,ويترك الحياة العتيقة اللى فيها قيود الشر وميول الشر متغلبة على الإنسان واللى فيها الإنسان أتجرح مرات كثيرة جدا وأصابته بأمراض سيطرت عليه وأذلته وأحنت ظهره , أن فى اليوم الثالث فى يوم القيامة ولما يأخذ إختبار القيامة يأخذ الحياة الجديدة والخلقة الجديدة علشان يقدر يرنم ويقول" الأشياء العتيقة كلها مضت وهوذا الكل قد صار جديدا" , والسؤال الثانى هنا لكن ليه السيد المسيح بنى الفعل للمجهول أُكَمَّلُ ؟ لأن عملية الفداء والموت والصلب والقيامة دى كلها كانت إتماما لمسرة وإرادة الآب ," الكأس التى أعطانى الآب ألا أشربها " وهى كأس الموت , ونجد بإستمرار " ماجئت لأصنع مشيئتى بل مشيئة الذى أرسلنى " , وبعدين الآب أعلن سروره وقبوله لهذا العمل اللى عمله السيد المسيح بجسد البشرية ومن أجل البشرية , أعلن سروره بواسطة قيامة السيد المسيح وعلشان كده يقول الكتاب المقدس "أقامه الآب من بين الأموات" وهو إعلان إرتضاء الآب بهذا العمل اللى صنعه الأبن بجسم البشرية ومن أجل البشرية , الرسالة التى أخذها من الآب أنه أسلم ذاته لحد ما الآب يكملها ويتممها فيه , وعلشان كده نلاحظ ملاحظة لطيفة لما بيلاطس جاء يحاكم السيد المسيح وقال له أنت ما بتردش عليا ليه ألا تعلم أن لى سلطان أن أطلقك وسلطان أن أصلبك , فالسيد المسيح قال له ليس لك أن لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق , يعنى الآب هو اللى سمح لك , ومش أنت من سلطانك .

33* 33بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَمَا يَلِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجاً عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وكلمة بل ينبغى يعنى ضرورة حتمية , والسيد المسيح لا يقصد أن مجرد المشى حيأخذ يومين من بيريه لحد أورشليم وكما هو موجود على الخريطة بيرية لازقة فى أورشليم , ولكن السيد المسيح قصده يقول أن المسافة أقتربت جدا , وكلمة ما يليه تعنى الفترة الباقية لى على الأرض وهى أصبحت فترة قليلة , وبيقول السيد المسيح أنا عارف كويس المكان اللى أنا حأموت فيه ومين اللى حايسلمنى للموت , فقوله أسير اليوم وغدا يعنى المسافة المتبقية لأورشليم أصبحت قليلة جدا وهى كناية عن قصر الوقت والمسافة بينه وبين الصليب لكن مش ممكن يهلك نبى خارج عن أورشليم لعدة أسباب ,1- لأن أورشليم هى المكان اللى فيه مجمع السنهدرين أو مركز الحكم الدينى ,2- فالمحاكمة لابد أنه تتم فى أورشليم 3-وتنفيذ الحكم لابد أن يتم فى أورشليم , 4-والشريعة لابد أن تنفذ فى أورشليم , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح حدد لهم المكان اللى حايصلبوه فيه , وكأنه عايز يقول أن كل التخويفات والتهديدات ما بتعطلش عملى لأنى عارف كويس طريقى وعارف أنا بأعمل أيه وحأنتهى إلى أيه ,وأيه اللى أنا حأسببه من أجل خلاص البشرية كلها , ولا يمكن أن يهلك نبى خارج عن أورشليم , وأورشليم هى المدينة المقدسة ولابد أن يكون كل نبى فيها .

34* و35* 34يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا! 35هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً! وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَقْتٌ تَقُولُونَ فِيهِ: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».وبعدين أبتدأ ينظر لأورشليم ويعلن أربعة إعلانات  فى هذا الحديث الأخير وهم ملخص كل كرازة وبشارة وعمل السيد المسيح أو كما يسمونها أعمدة البشارة الأربعة فهو أعلن أربعة حقائق وهى :
1-المحبة الإلهية اللى موجودة فى قلبه تجاه البشرية وصور هذه المحبة الإلهية بصورة الحب ما بين الدجاجة وما بين الفراخ أو أولادها , وكما أن الدجاجة تحتضن فراخها تحت جناحاتها علشان تضلل عليهم وعلشان تحميهم وعلشان تأكلهم وعلشان تشبعهم من العواطف ومن المشاعر ومن الحب , و بمنظر الدجاجة المحتضنة فراخها بيكشف لينا عن مدى الحب الإلهى تجاه الإنسان وإن ربنا عايز يقدم هذا الحب لكل إنسان أو لكل واحد فينا وربنا عايز يأخذه فى حضنه ويحميه ويرعاه ويحبه ويعتنى بيه ويحافظ عليه وهذه هى إرادة الله تجاه الإنسان .
2-خطية الإنسان , وخطية الإنسان كانت رفض المحبة الإلهية , طيب كيف ظهر هذا الرفض ؟ أن كل نبى جاء يقول لهم تعالوا أدخلوا تحت جناحات ربنا وكل مرسل أرسله أليهم علشان يعلن لهم هذه الحقيقة فقاموا بسفك دمه وكمان رجموه , وخطية الإنسان سفك الدم أو رجم المرسلين , فناخد بالنا هى دى خطيتى فى معناها , وهو ده تماما اللى أنا بأعمله مع ربنا وربنا عاوز يحتوينى بالحب وعايز يظلل عليا بظل جناحاته وبيقدم لى كلمته وبيقدم لى عمله وبيقدم لى خدمته , لكن كل صوت جاى لى بهذه الدعوة بأموته ! وبأسفك دمه , والخطية كما نعرف فى معناها هى سفك دم , سواء لما أنا بأعمل خطية فأنا بأسفك دم آخر وبأقتله إما ماديا أو معنويا أو روحيا ولما بأغلط وبأعثر واحد فكأنى سفكت دمه , أو بأسفك دمى أنا ! طيب أزاى ؟ لأن أجرة الخطية بإستمرار هى الموت , والموت هو سفك دم وعلشان كده صرخة داود فى مزمور التوبة بإستمرار كان بيقول لربنا وأحنا كمان بنصليها مزمور 51 (50 فى الأجبية) : 14  14نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ. نجنيى من الدم ومن أنى أسفك دمى ودم غيرى من الخطية اللى أنا بأعملها  يالله إله خلاصى , لكن هو ده بإستمرار اللى أنا بأعمله مع كل خطية , إما بأموت غيرى أو بأموت نفسى , وهو ده الإنسان اللى بيرفض الدعوة الإلهية للحب , ولما بيقول راجمة المرسلين إليها , يعنى ربنا باعت لى رسالة حب وبأمسك اللى جايبها وبأرميه بالحجر علشان يبعد , وهو ده الرفض الدائم والمستمر مع الأسف , , ما هو أصل الحب مش معناه كلام جميل ربنا بيقوله لينا , لكن فى أوقات كثيرة من أجل حب ربنا لينا بيبعث لنا توبيخ وبيبعث لنا تأنيب وده مش لأن ربنا عايز يفضحنا لأ  ده لأنه بيحبنا عايز يفوقنا , وتحصل حاجة نفسية عجيبة جدا فتقوم النفس تسمع مثل وعظة من خادم بيكلمها عن محبة ربنا أو عن التوبة أو عن الخلاص أو عن السلوك الصح , وهذه النفس مش عايزة الكلام ده لأنها عايزة تفضل تعمل اللى على مزاجها فتقوم ترمى الكلام اللى جاى ليها بالحجر ولكن مش حايجيب حجر ويرميه ولكن ستخرج من عقلها أفكار تصد الكلام ده علشان تمنع قبوله , وصدقونى ده بألمسه أنا وغيرى يوميا , فممكن هذه النفس تنتقد اللى بيكلمها يعنى مثلا تقول هو اللى واقف قدامنا ده وبيقول الكلام هل هو عايشه , وكل ما تسمع كلمة بدلا ما تأخذها لنفسها فتقول طيب هو بيعملها ؟ ده العيب ده فيه , وتخرج تيار من الرفض من جواها وده علشان تحاول رفضها هى بإنها تسقطه على الآخرين سواء اللى شايل له الرسالة أو أو أو يعنى أحنا بنرجم المرسلين إلينا وصحيح أحنا ما بنرجمهومش بحجارة وطوب لكن بنرجمهم بالنقض وبالإدانة وبالرفض لكلمة الله , يا أخى خذ كلمة ربنا وماليكش دعوة باللى بيجيبها ليك , فقط أنظر لنفسك , وخذ كلمة ربنا ولا تنظر للى حواليك , لكن خذها ليك أنت علشان فى الآخر حاتكتشف أن الكلمة دى بتحمل أليك ما كان من محبة الله الأذلية نحوك , فالسيد المسيح كشف عن المحبة الإلهية الفائقة , والسيد المسيح كشف عن خطية الإنسان وهو الرفض لهذه المحبة سواء بسفك الدم أو برجم المرسلين ,
3-أن هناك دينونة "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا" فرفض المحبة التى تقدم ليكم يبقى فى حتمية للدينونة وخراب , ولكن هذا الخراب قاله السيد المسيح بعد ما قال لهم "كم من مرة أردت " وكم من مرة يعنى مرات كثيرة ومتعددة بأقدم لكم هذه المحبة , وكم من مرة اللى طلب فيها يجمع الإنسان والإنسان بيرفض وبيعاند وبيبرر وبعدين فى الآخر
4-أفصح لهم عن وقت هذه الدينونة , أنا معاكم وحأمشى وحأرجع لكم فى يوم الكل يصرخ ويقول مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب , يعنى فى عودة وحانشوف العودة دى إزاى تمت , وكلمة "يا أورشليم يا أورشليم" يعنى تكرار النداء , وكان السيد المسيح يلذ ليه جدا هذه العملية أى أنه يكرر الكلمة مرتين مثلا "مرثا مرثا" , "سمعان سمعان ", "شاول شاول", "الحق الحق" , يعنى كان بيحب يكرر النداء مرات , وحتى فى العهد القديم "إبراهيم إبراهيم" , وهى دى النغمة أو الرنة الحبيبة لشخص السيد المسيح التى بتعبر بهذا النداء عن القرب وأنه عايز يقرب من الإنسان بشدة لكى ما ينتمى الإنسان إليه وهو ينتمى للإنسان , فإذا رنته الأولى هى رنة الحب , والرنة الثانية هى رنة الأسى والحزن لأنك رفضتى يا أورشليم , لأنك ما تجاوبتيش مع هذا الحب , وكمان " ياقاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين" , وعلى مدى تاريخ أورشليم كل الأنبياء اللى ماتوا وقتلوا كانوا فى أورشليم تخيلوا هذا ! ومنهم على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر1- أشعياء نشروه فى أورشليم ,2- زكريا بن يهوداع قتلوه فى أورشليم 3- أستفانوس قتلوه فى أورشليم , وغيرهم..... , وعلشان كده قال السيد المسيح "لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبى خارجا عن أورشليم" , شهادة دموية شهدها السيد المسيح وسجلها التاريخ ووضعها السيد المسيح على جبين تاريخ أورشليم أنها قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين , وقال لهم كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك ولم تكن مرة واحدة ,ولكن مرات عديدة تعامل فيها السيد المسيح مع أورشليم , ولكن هذه هى المرة الأخيرة التى يتحدث فيها السيد المسيح مع أورشليم ويعطيها الفرصة الأخيرة , لكن نتيجة المكر والخبث والرفض اللى كان فيهم , أضطر أن يعلن لهم هذا الإعلان "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا" , والسيد المسيح كان جادا فى محبتها وكان جادا فى حمايتها وفى رعايتها وكان يقصد هذا جيدا جدا فى حمايتها وحبها ورعايتها وأيضا بث روح السلام فيها ويجعلها أسما على ما يسمى "مدينة السلام" ولكنها زى ما بيقول "كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا" ولم تريدوا ! وآه من عدم الإرادة وهى دى مشكلة الإنسان بإستمرار أنه مش عايز لما تنطبق إرادة الإنسان مع إرادة السيد المسيح , وآه عندما لا تنطبق مشيئة الإنسان مع مشيئة الله , وهو جاء إليهم بالحب والسلام وهم قتلوا رئيس السلام وقتلوا الحب اللى جاء إليهم , طيب إذا كنت قتلت الحب وقتلت السلام وقتلت الرعاية والحماية , ماذا سيتبقى لى ؟ فإذا كنت أنهيت ومشيئتى ما أنطبقتش مع مشيئة الله اللى هى الحب والسلام والرعاية والحماية وأنا رفضتها طيب حايتبقى لى أيه؟ ما هو أنا اللى أخترت ومش حايتبقى حاجة غير الخراب , وليس الخراب علشان هو عقاب لكن هو نتيجة حتمية للى أنا أخترته لما رفضت الحب ورفضت السلام ورفضت الرعاية , حايتبقى لى أيه ؟ ولم تريدوا يعنى الإنسان اللى مش عايز , وهنا الإرادة مش مجرد التمنى والرغبة لأ .. لأن الإرادة هى السعى الدائم ناحية وجودى ودخولى وبقائى تحت جناحى الله , وحقيقى الفراخ فى الأول الأم بتروح وتفرد جناحتها عليها لكن بعد ما الفراخ بتكبر وتشعر أنها قادرة تعمل كل حاجة بنفسيها بتخرج من تحت جناحات أمها وهو ده تماما اللى بيحصل فينا , فلما بأكبر وأشعر بكيانى وأن أنا قادر أحقق وأن أنا قادر أعمل وأن أنا قادر أكون من صداقات وعلاقات وعواطف وشغل وفلوس , وحاسس بقدرتى , وتلقائيا بأقول لربنا عن إذنك كده وبقى شيل الجناحات دى وأتركنى أصنع اللى أنا عايزه بنفسى وأعيش لنفسى , وحتى فى الأمور الروحية نلاقى الخادم لما بيكير شوية فى الخدمة بيطلع من تحت جناحات ربنا , يعنى مش بس فى الأمور المادية , فلما بيشعر أنه بيعمل نشاط وبينجح فى النشاط ده وعمال... , لكن مين النفس الصاحية والواعية اللى تعرف أن مالهاش مكان إلا تحت جناحات ربنا وعلشان كده داود اللى شهد له الكتاب المقدس بأن قلبه مثل قلب ربنا وأنه صنع مجد من الجهة العالمية من إمبراطورية ومملكة وجيش وقوة وغنى وإرتباطات ومعاهدات واللى كبر روحيا جدا لدرجة أنه قال على نفسه "أما أنا فصلاة" , لكن داود لم يستقل عن ربنا وما طلعش من تحت الجناحات بل بإستمرار كانت صرخته لربنا " ظلِّل عليَّ، بظِل جناحيك" و" الساكن فى ستر العلى فى ظل إله السماء يبيت ", والمسيح بيقول لهم هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا وهذا الكلام موجه إلى كل نفس رفضت السلام اللى جاى بيه رئيس السلام , والنفس اللى رفضت الحب واللى رفضت الرعاية , والنتيجة الحتمية للى هى رفضته أنه يحصل لها الخراب , وكأن السيد المسيح بيقول أنتم عايزين أيه واللى أنتم عايزينه خدوه وإذا كانت إرادتكم أنكم تبعدوا عنى وتخرجوا من تحت جناحاتى خلاص أنا حأسيبكم للى أنتم عايزينه وحأسيبكم لإرادتكم , وبعد ما مرات عديدة فهمتكم بالحب وفهمتكم بالتوبيخ وبالتأديب والملاطفة , لكن إذا أصر الإنسان على أنه يأخذ اللى هو عايزه , فأنت حر خذ اللى أنت عايزه لكن أعرف أن اللى أنت عايزه ده خارج عنى ويساوى كلمة واحدة أسمها الخراب , وعلشان كده فعلا السيد المسيح لما نطق هذه الكلمة كان مصير أورشليم الخراب , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيقول لهم أنتم مش عايزينى أسكت وما أتكلمش وبتلجأوا للمكر وللخبث وبتقولوا لى هيرودس مزمع أن يقتلك علشان أسكت , طيب أنا سأعطيكم اللى أنتم عايزينه وأنا حأسكت وحأمشى وأسيب لكم المكان لكن مش حاتشوفونى تانى "لاتروننى" لكن سيأتى وقت ستقولون فيه "مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب" وعلى فكرة نلاحظ فى طقس الكنيسة وبالذات المناسبات الكنسية واللى فينا بيحضرها بوعى وبفهم حايلاقى أن هذا الأنجيل بيقرأ فى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم لأن هو فعلا أن الكنيسة قالت أن السيد المسيح قال أسير اليوم وغدا يعنى فى يومين وفى يوم الأحد الناس أستقبلت السيد المسيح بقولهم "مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب" وهو ده الهتاف اللى السيد المسيح لقنه ليهم وقال لهم لما حاتشوفونى حاتقولوا هذا النداء وحاتصرخوا بهذا الهتاف وهذا فعلا ما تم فى يوم أحد الزعف أو يوم دخول السيد المسيح لأورشليم , لكن كان هذا الدخول أو هذه العبارة فى المعنى الزمنى المباشر , ولكن فى المعنى الزمنى اللى جاى بعد كدة هى دى نفس الصرخة اللى كل الناس حاتقولها فى مجىء السيد المسيح التانى , سواء الأشرار أو الأبرار , الكل حايضطر أنه يقول"مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب" والكل حايعترف أن السيد المسيح رب لمجد الآب سواء أراد أو لم يرد لكن هى دى الصرخة اللى ستقال  "مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب" وحاتكون فى ناس مشتاقة لهذا اللقاء وفى ناس حاتكون مفزوعة من هذا اللقاء لكن الكل حايصرخ لأنه حاييجى حتما وعلشان كده قال لهم "حتى يأتى وقت " والوقت ده هو محدده وعارفه كويس جدا .
والحاجة الجميلة جدا فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا أن من أول الإصحاح التاسع والسيد المسيح قد ثبت وجهه ناحية أورشليم وناحية الصليب , ولكن وهو رايح ناحية الصليب كان بيتأنى وفى أحداث كثيرة بتحصل وكأنه ماشى واحدة واحدة ببطء مش لأنه خايف من الصليب أو لأنه هربان من الصليب , الحقيقة ل أده السيد المسيح بيتأنى وبيتباطأ لهدف معين وهو كل ما بيعلن أقتراب السيد المسيح من أورشليم نجده بيعلن تدريجيا وعلى مراحل وكأنه بيتأنى فى خطواته من مرحلة إلى أخرى لأنه مش عايز يتعجل أنه يقول هذه الكلمة لأورشليم " هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا " لأنه عارف أنه حايقولها حتما قبل الصليب وكأنه عايز يتأنى "كم من مرة " لكى ما يعطى فرصة لأورشليم ولكل نفس بشرية , نعم كان يتأنى كثيرا جدا ومش عايز يتعجل الدينونة أو دينونة الأمة اليهودية لأن ما سيحدث فى أورشليم من خراب كان يحز جدا فى قلب السيد المسيح وعلشان كده فى مرة تانية وأول ما أقترب من أورشليم فالكتاب المقدس بيقول لينا أنه بكى عليها , وعلشان نعرف أن بكاء السيد المسيح على الخراب اللى سيتم فيها ماكانش رغبة السيد المسيح أو ماكانش أنتقام السيد المسيح لكن ده كان نتيجة حتمية لأنها رفضت السيد المسيح ورفضت الحب ورفضت السلام ورفضت الحماية والرعاية وأن ما حدث كان نتيجة حتمية لتصرفها وكانت النتيجة هو الخراب , وكأن السيد المسيح فى أناته أنه يتأنى مشفقا علينا وبيعطينا مزيد من الفرص لأنه زى ما قال فى شجرة التين أتركها هذه السنة أيضا لكى ما نتعامل مع نعمته وأنقب حولها وأضع زبلا وأساعدها أنها تتحسن لكى ما تثمر حتى لا يقطعها صاحب الكرم , ولكن أن لم تتجاوب شجرة التين مع عمل النعمة ومع إرادة الله لا يتبقى شىء أمامها , والحقيقة الكلام ده مش كلام تهديد أو تخويف ولا كلام تثقيل ضمير علشان بعض الناس بتكون زعلانة وبتقول أن اللهجة شديدة وأن الكلام صعب وأنتم دايما بتوبخونا , لأ  يا أخوتى الكلام ده حقيقة ينبغى أن لا يتجاهلها أى أنسان لأن هو ده الحب الحقيقى , ومش أن الإنسان يسمع شوية كلام معسول خدره وينيمه , الكلام ده من أجل أن كل نفس تستيقظ لأن السيد المسيح عايز خلاص والسيد المسيح عايز يقدم حب وهى دى رغبته وهى دى مسرته وده بيشجعنا وده اللى بيعطينا رجاء فيه , ولكن إذا أصر الإنسان على عدم التجاوب أو التكاسل أو التهاون أو التأجيل فماذا يتبقى له ده هو بحريته ولكن الله لا يرفض أحد , والله يقبل كل إنسان حتى أدنس واحد فى البشرية أو أقذرها , والسيد المسيح لما المرأة الخاطئة التى أمسكت فى ذات الفعل , ماقالش ليها كلمة واحدة حتى أنتى غلطتى ليه ؟ ماقالش ليها حاجة من الكلام ده , السيد المسيح بإستمرار بيشجع لكن بيشجع صح مش زى ما العالم بيشجع فى إغرائاته , وعلشان كده لابد لكل نفس أن تستيقظ وأنها تصحى وتفوق وتقبل الحب وتتمتع بيه وتقبل السلام وتعيشه وتقبل الرعاية وتفرح بيها , أحبائى أن رجائنا فى السيد المسيح كبيرجدا لكن فى اللى يمسك فى السيد المسيح فعلا لأن هو عايز "كم من مرة أردت" وجاء دور كل واحد فينا أنه يحدد إذا كان عايز والا مش عايز .

 والى اللقاء مع تأملات وقراءات فى سبت لعازر , راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.

أخوكم +++ فكرى جرجس    *


----------



## fikry (5 أبريل 2014)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------

